# Now listen here...



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

*I don't know what to believe anymore*

I don't know if there is some kind of conspiracy to get my panties in a bunch or what, but when I'm cruising through looking at the surf reports and comments I see a lot of people talking about getting past the sand bar. I only started fishing in the surf last early spring. I have NEVER cast over the sand bar because it is entirely too far for me to do so without walking a good ways out or slinging my bait off of my hook. I know several tactics to keeping bait on, like mesh or panty hose so stop laughing at me already. I have only used my 7'6" Shimano light inshore rod with my 3500 spinfisherV with either 10 or my current 8 lb braid. Is it necessary to get past the sand bar? I've caught my fair share of 30+ in reds and some tasty pomp's in the first trough last year, this year the fish have been making a fool of me. I also get the suspicion that I've been making a fool of my self as well this year. So what gives fellas? I usually find a nice hole in the first trough and put a bait in it, what's your placement?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Early spring I like my bait on the outside of the first sandbar late spring and summer in the first trough, why you ask? The answer is I couldn't tell you just seems to work better for me although last trip the pomp came on a shorter cast. It's just preference I guess


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3PX74gr9RM

Jim


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty cool adaptation of a tee shirt thrower. Can't wait till some dumb ass gets liquored up and walks in front of that thing. I imagine that lead and a frozen mullet would leave a pretty good mark. Or when the bail trips and the rod makes it out 150 yards. 

There is enough stuff to drag out for surf fishing unless it's somewhere that allows driving on the beach.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I just watched a video explaining sand bars and troughs and fishing cuts, I went out to Johnson beach and found some spots. That's pretty sweet Jim but I don't want to get spooled before I even get hooked up! Haha


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I wear waders in the winter time and get out chest high then cast.Summer time just wade out there and cast or sometimes I use my kayak to get it out even further.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw a gent over on nas with a remote controled powerboat about 2 ft long. He hooked up the baited line on a closepin sent it out and yanked it where he wanted it. Turned the boat back and recovered it for the next cast.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Necessity is the key to all invention... Respect


----------

